# Horse throwing his head when asked to trot



## Cometandme (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello.

This 'problem' has only recently started, I have searched the net for every possible answer but I figured I should ask for help here.

He is a 4-year old (just recently turned 4) gelding, still green and still needs work. I usually ride him every day and work with him, but if I don't I just do groundwork etc. I gave him a little break from _riding_ for a week or two when I got really busy and it seems that this problem has started since then.

Whenever I ask him to trot, he throws his head all the way down and up, not an aggressive head toss, but....it's not pleasant. He's fine with walking, apart from the occasional 'I want to do this my way, not yours' attitude. It's just whenever I ask him to trot, he throws his head and sometimes won't trot at all. Sometimes he even does a few sideways steps. Before he had his little break he was good with trotting/cantering but now it seems he has had a change of mind. 

I'm thinking this might just be because of that little break that he had, as he has no dental problems (he had a checkup not too long ago) and I don't see any other pain issues. His bit has never caused him pain either. At one point he went to a trainer for a couple of weeks around the beginning of the year and there were no major issues with trotting/cantering (He's still green, so he's not perfect....)

Has anyone else had a problem like this? What do I need to do?


Thanks,


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

It sounds like he doesn't want to "go", or he wants to "go" to fast. What bit are you using? My mare pitches a green fit if she's in a hackamore-combo, but rides fine in a Tom Thumb. Tossing the head is a sign of some sort of agitation, whether it be a bug biting him, something uncomfortable about you or the saddle, the bit is pinching them, or just plain stubbornness.

He's still a baby. He's green. He's probably just seeing what he can do to get past you. Especially if he was fine before and then just picked it up. Rule out any pain first. The saddle can be a big one, no horse would want a pinchy saddle on them while trotting or anything else for that matter.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

He is young so it is possible he could just be testing the waters. Some horses also get to a point where they "wise up" and try certain things to see if they can get out of work.

With that said, whenever a problem starts suddenly, it is good to make sure something hasn't changed pain wise. Does your saddle still fit? At 4, their bodies are growing and changing a lot. 

What bit are you currently using?

As far as what you need to do .... don't let him. ;-) If you've done your homework, he should be able to give to pressure from the bit. If you know he may toss his head at the trot, then I would ask him to give me a little vertical flexion (nose down) as I ask for the trot. If I already have contact on his mouth when asking for the trot, it is easier to correct him for throwing his nose, or possibly prevent him from doing it. Make him give, give, give that nose to you. 

Your timing is very important on this. If you release the pressure too soon, he learns he can do what he wants and doesn't have to listen to you. If you release the pressure too late, then he doesn't understand what the correct response was.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

As usual, my go to answer is to take him outside if you're riding in the arena. 
It will take some of that "stickiness" out if them and encourage forward movement.
If you are trying to push him into the bridle as you are asking for the trot and he doesn't quite get it yet he maybe confused or protesting some. I wouldn't worry about pushing him unto the bridle until you get this issue resolved then come back to it.
Also he may feel unbalanced and unconfident. His body his changing as a youngster and being green he may be heavy on the front end and trying to throw himself into the trot by tossing his head up.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Ditto to what has been said.
I do think it is more of a protest towards forward, rather then balance, esp at just the trot, and also because he is side stepping, another resistance horses will try when they do not wish to go forward.
When the horse starts that head tossing, soon as you put some leg on him to ask for the trot, get after him, using some heavy harness reins, and get that forward, with a 'yes sir attitude.
Usual disclaimer, that this new habit is due only to time off, for a young hrose, and not due to some pain issue


----------



## Cometandme (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you, everyone, for your replies. He currently has a D-ring Snaffle bit. And as far as I know, I think I have ruled out any pain. The saddle still fits (He actually only just turned 4 yesterday) and I always make sure it's not pinching him.


He can be a stubborn horse (He has definitely come a long way since I got him) and he is very smart. I do have the feeling he has learned that if he throws his head really hard he thinks will get out of hard work, so do you guys think that if I get after him when he tosses his head, and continue to, the habit will stop?


We always ride in different areas, trails, paddocks, the arena, etc etc so he doesn’t get bored. I did feel that he was tossing his head up to throw himself into the trot before, but then I realized he used to trot all the time (and canter) without doing big head tosses like that and the head throw/toss is with a ‘Im not doing that and you cant make me’ attitude.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Forward, to my thinking is the key, stop worrying about hos head position and drive him on. Of he resists by throwing his head, ignoring your leg or side stepping then get after him. Reward the forward with a scratch on his withers.


----------



## giddyup67 (Sep 10, 2017)

Keep working him...wet saddle pads cure a lot of problems


----------

